
How to bundle your webpack tasks - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/buildScripts/webpack/buildThreads.js
======
tobiu
For the node pros among us this might be trivial, but i would like to
highlight one way anyway.

Since it is more like a personal trait if you prefer adding program options on
the command line or have a visual interface to select them, i added both ways.

I am using childProcess.spawnSync() instead of spawn() to keep the webpack
based output logs reasonable. spawn() would be a bit faster, so we could add a
debug mode to not use it.

For this use case the goal is to keep different realms (workers) separate to
allow webpack to handle the chunk splitting in a reasonable way in the future.

------
tobiu
More background info about what i am doing here:

[https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/using-js-libraries-
inside-a-...](https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/using-js-libraries-inside-a-
multithreading-
environment-835cd8cbc30b?source=friends_link&sk=39450bea5b2c1812a9adb741d7f9e3af)

